# I bought a second truck!-2003 chevy 2500HD



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well guys I bought a second truck today! Its a 2003 chevy 2500HD 4x4 6L. with 90,600 miles. This thing is wesportI got alot of stuff I want to add to it! So I will have plenty more pictures on the way
Some pictures:





















Almost ready to leave the dealership







Hey isn't that my truck?? -dad was driving it home:salute:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks good!

Mine if I ask what you paid for it?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

02DURAMAX;853640 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Mine if I ask what you paid for it?


$9500 I also got them to put in a brand new bed liner, fix the back part of the bed that was smashed in a bit, and put new bed rail protectors on. Oh and I got them to give me a new tailgate handle since that was broke.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

what ya hanging off the front?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

deere615;853647 said:


> $9500 I also got them to put in a brand new bed liner, fix the back part of the bed that was smashed in a bit, and put new bed rail protectors on. Oh and I got them to give me a new tailgate handle since that was broke.


A bit and the high side...but as long as you happy!

gonna get a plow?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

miltonplower;853648 said:


> what ya hanging off the front?


Not sure yet I am looking used for the next month or so. If I don't find anything probably a new 7.5 or 8ft meyer straight blade. Nothing fancy thats all I need to get the job done here in Pittsburgh


02DURAMAX;853649 said:


> A bit and the high side...but as long as you happy!
> 
> gonna get a plow?


not really thats right at blue book value plus a new bedliner-$350 Bed rail protectors-$200. Plus since I brought it from a dealer its all completey undercoated. I will post more pics tomorrow there only 1 scratch on it


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Look good.
Time to update the signature lol 
Go for the 8ft Meyer. Why not right, after all, it is a 3/4 ton


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;853664 said:


> Look good.
> Time to update the signature lol
> Go for the 8ft Meyer. Why not right, after all, it is a 3/4 ton


Done! Thanks. Yeah we will see


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

deere615;853674 said:


> Done! Thanks. Yeah we will see


Well be sure to get pics when you do get the blade. ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

An 8' Fisher or an 8' Boss trip edge would look good on the front of it IMO. But since you have had good luck with Meyer an 8' Meyer should work good.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

mercer_me;853711 said:


> An 8' Fisher or an 8' Boss trip edge would look good on the front of it IMO. But since you have had good luck with Meyer an 8' Meyer should work good.


Fishers and Boss's are rare in this area only 1 dealer for each relativly close. Meyer and western are the 2 biggies..If I lived up north more I would probably get fishers


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

deere615;853719 said:


> Fishers and Boss's are rare in this area only 1 dealer for each relativly close. Meyer and western are the 2 biggies..If I lived up north more I would probably get fishers


Well then you should get a Meyer becouse there is no sence in buying a plow without a dealer near by IMO.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

looks sweet that color is nice


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice lookin truck man, to bad we just sold a Poly Meyer 7.5 ft with wings,wiring, controller, and mounts... It would have hooked right up to this truck...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

deere615;853719 said:


> Fishers and Boss's are rare in this area only 1 dealer for each relativly close. Meyer and western are the 2 biggies..If I lived up north more I would probably get fishers


Go with a western then! IMO!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

mercer_me;853720 said:


> Well then you should get a Meyer becouse there is no sence in buying a plow without a dealer near by IMO.


yeah dealer support is a must


APLC;853734 said:


> looks sweet that color is nice


Thanks!


rusty_keg_3;853742 said:


> Nice lookin truck man, to bad we just sold a Poly Meyer 7.5 ft with wings,wiring, controller, and mounts... It would have hooked right up to this truck...


Thanks! dang I would have bought it!


02DURAMAX;853746 said:


> Go with a western then! IMO!


ehh yeah westerns are better in some ways but I dunno I just like Meyers probably one of the few on this site lol


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck Brad!!! I plan to get another work truck sometime.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea, when we were sellin it, u came to my mind, but i just never got around to askin you... Plus u only had one plow and already had a truck... Dang, maybe next time...


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks like a good buy. So whose going to run your second truck? I thought maybe you would put the plow off your 1500 on it.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

deere615;853753 said:


> yeah dealer support is a must
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


This gives you a chance to try out a western and then you'll know which one you really like!!


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

nice man looks good


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

The new truck will go threw more gas than your blue truck thats for sure.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice new truck....its great seeing your business grow each year and know how you started. I would not rush to get a blade yet...see how the first month or so of winter goes.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks great. She will treat you good. good luck this season.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;853778 said:


> Nice truck Brad!!! I plan to get another work truck sometime.


Thanks yeahs its nice to have a backup, I just need a shop now


rusty_keg_3;853797 said:


> Yea, when we were sellin it, u came to my mind, but i just never got around to askin you... Plus u only had one plow and already had a truck... Dang, maybe next time...


haha thats alright thanks anyway


born2farm;853802 said:


> Looks like a good buy. So whose going to run your second truck? I thought maybe you would put the plow off your 1500 on it.


No plow will stay on 1500 since its all wired for the spreader also. Not sure if I am going to run the 2500 full time plowing yet. Might look at subbing it and having my dad run it so he can get some extrapayup


02DURAMAX;853873 said:


> This gives you a chance to try out a western and then you'll know which one you really like!!


yeah I will see what comes up used...


AndyTblc;853968 said:


> The new truck will go threw more gas than your blue truck thats for sure.


Oh yeah I already realized that lol. blue truck will be used more for running around and this one for the heavy stuff


tls22;854106 said:


> Nice new truck....its great seeing your business grow each year and know how you started. I would not rush to get a blade yet...see how the first month or so of winter goes.


Thanks alot. And last year at this time I was just thinking about getting another atv/plow:laughing: I will see about the plow I just dont want to get stuck in a big snow storm but then again they are chevyswesport


Burkartsplow;854165 said:


> Looks great. She will treat you good. good luck this season.


Thanks! I will trade you this one for yours? Then I will have 2 matching ones


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Couple more pictures
Engine







Brand new bedliner/bed rail protectors







Brake controller







Undercoating'


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

deere615;854625 said:


> Couple more pictures
> Engine
> View attachment 61664
> 
> ...


they did a good job at spraying the frame!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

three words, COLD AIR INTAKE, i run a couple 3/4 tons with 6.0l in them and i always put in the cold air intake on them


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

02DURAMAX;855164 said:


> they did a good job at spraying the frame!


yeah they did lol. I just undercoated everywhere they didnt get today 


buckwheat_la;855183 said:


> three words, COLD AIR INTAKE, i run a couple 3/4 tons with 6.0l in them and i always put in the cold air intake on them


Yeah I thought about that for my other truck. Are they worth it? More power what??


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

deere615;855404 said:


> Yeah I thought about that for my other truck. Are they worth it? More power what??


Yeah they're a big difference that you can tell right away.....dont go K&N though, they let too much shyt in....I have an air raid on mine


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

ic why your leavin the blue truck set up to plow lol. but i think if it was me i would take the time to switch everything over to this truck and run it as a primary plow truck. but thats just me.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

born2farm;855612 said:


> ic why your leavin the blue truck set up to plow lol. but i think if it was me i would take the time to switch everything over to this truck and run it as a primary plow truck. but thats just me.


I want a plow for this truck no since it wasting time switching over, I want 2 trucks 2 plows so I ave a backup truck and plow. Only thing I probably won't have this winter is a backup salter...well I have a walk behind spreader if it comes down to it


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

More pictures:
old magnets







fixed tailgate handle







more undercoating







4 gms at our house-my 2 trucks sisters blazer(parents old suv) and parents gmc evnvoy in the garage not pictured is my dads 98 chevy truck







wesport


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

nice truck I have the same truck only blue and I love it.My starter just went and when I was checking it I found out my dip stick tube was rotted out .Now I have to figure out how to get the stem of tube out of block any ideas out there


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

dbduts;856537 said:


> nice truck I have the same truck only blue and I love it.My starter just went and when I was checking it I found out my dip stick tube was rotted out .Now I have to figure out how to get the stem of tube out of block any ideas out there


thanks, hmm I don't no never did that before


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

deere615;856402 said:


> I want a plow for this truck no since it wasting time switching over, I want 2 trucks 2 plows so I ave a backup truck and plow. Only thing I probably won't have this winter is a backup salter...well I have a walk behind spreader if it comes down to it


that makes since if you want two plows any ways. a boss 8'2" would look good on that...and a nice poly vbox:bluebounc


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

born2farm;856691 said:


> that makes since if you want two plows any ways. a boss 8'2" would look good on that...and a nice poly vbox:bluebounc


no boss there is only one dealer here. not to popular around here. Probably another meyer. Also I would love a VBox spreader but its not happening this year. I got no where to store bulk salt and dont' have enough salting to justify one yet


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

lol ya. sounds like your plowing has expanded quite a bit since the old quad.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

born2farm;857508 said:


> lol ya. sounds like your plowing has expanded quite a bit since the old quad.


well yeah a bit. I got bigger lots n such but since they are mine and I am fully responsible for keeping them clean at all times I wanted 2 have a second truck just in case... I am trying to get more though to keep both trucks some what busy. Quad is basically for the camp now I could use it on walks for bigger storms but usually I am at teh accounts every 2-3inches anyways


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd say you got a real good deal on that from a dealer. Hope it serves you well!


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

looks good! I wish I had rubber floors in my 07. How are you liking the 6.0?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looking very sharp! The HD's with the 6.0's are real workhorses- it'll do great things for you!wesport


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;858435 said:


> I'd say you got a real good deal on that from a dealer. Hope it serves you well!


yeah I thought it was a decent deal to coming from a dealer. You know I am all about buying stuff from people rather than dealers but both my trucks came from dealers so it works for me I guess. Plus they cleaned it up really nice!


highlander316;858438 said:


> looks good! I wish I had rubber floors in my 07. How are you liking the 6.0?





mkwl;858594 said:


> Looking very sharp! The HD's with the 6.0's are real workhorses- it'll do great things for you!wesport


Yeah I like that both my trucks have rubber floors-so much easier to keep clean.
Love the 6.0 tons of power


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey, i got a plow you might be interested in... Its a Meyer EZ- Mount 7.5 ft, needs cylinders and pump... Its a 08 model, come off a 08 truck that got wrecked... Its in great condition, it was only used for two events (used twice)... Asking $1500... Going on ebay tonight, but u could email my bro... He will deliver for a fee... his email is [email protected] hope to hear from you soon... If u email he can send you more pics...

Thanks


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok I just relized it needed cylinders / pump not thanks
-Brad


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

deere615;863713 said:


> Ok I just relized it needed cylinders / pump not thanks
> -Brad


Wait, are u addressing me? if so do you mean "no thanks"?

Man, i just wish i would have remembered you when we were selling that poly with wings...

And the rubber floors kick A$$!!!! Our 09 has rubber, and the 99 has carpet... Carpet SUCKS!!!!! (atleast in this industry)


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

rusty_keg_3;863944 said:


> Wait, are u addressing me? if so do you mean "no thanks"?
> 
> Man, i just wish i would have remembered you when we were selling that poly with wings...
> 
> And the rubber floors kick A$$!!!! Our 09 has rubber, and the 99 has carpet... Carpet SUCKS!!!!! (atleast in this industry)


yeah lol I posted a bunch of questions about it then I realized it didnt have the pump and stuff so I edited the post to say no thanks lol sorry for the confusion


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

You would never find a truck like that at a dealer for that price around here.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

deere615;864035 said:


> yeah lol I posted a bunch of questions about it then I realized it didnt have the pump and stuff so I edited the post to say no thanks lol sorry for the confusion


naw, its cool


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;864055 said:


> You would never find a truck like that at a dealer for that price around here.


yeah thats what I thought also.It was about an hour from where I live so it wasnt to bad of a drive.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Painted the back bumper It wasn't chrome just one of the painted gray ones and had a bit of rust starting. These chevys are known for rusty front and back bumpers so thats why I also keep both chevys front and back bumpers undercoated. I used black rustoleum mixed with a paint hardner. Turned out pretty nice IMO


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

New pro gaurd rack on the new truck


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

What made you go with the pro gaurd and not the pro rack?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

02DURAMAX;869719 said:


> What made you go with the pro gaurd and not the pro rack?


I just always liked pro gaurds and safety racks better. I like the style better. Also they provided full protection of the back window, more tie down points and you have the full length of the top to lean ladders on and long stuff


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

You better get a plow on that think pretty quick........snow is coming pretty soon.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey, looks like the person aint gonna buy that Meyer... Any interest if i lowered the price to $1200? If not its cool...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

rusty_keg_3;876582 said:


> Hey, looks like the person aint gonna buy that Meyer... Any interest if i lowered the price to $1200? If not its cool...


A. Proper english.
B. Post this in the for sale section.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Stik208;876803 said:


> A. Proper english.
> B. Post this in the for sale section.


A. Proper English to you too... (the "e" in English is supposed to be capitalized|). Also "Proper english" is an incomplete sentence, so that is in proper English.
B. He needs a plow, and already told him about it. And when you post things here for sale, you get a lot of "tire kickers" and "lowballers". I he also showed interest in it before, but saw it needed some stuff, so i figured i would offer again, at a lower price.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just saying the picture forum is not a place to sell items.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Why don't you just put a mount for your current plow on the 2500. Then you have a back-up, and if worst comes to worse when you need another plow truck, all you need is the plow.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

AndyTblc;870957 said:


> You better get a plow on that think pretty quick........snow is coming pretty soon.


I'll be fine I got one truck all ready for now


rusty_keg_3;876582 said:


> Hey, looks like the person aint gonna buy that Meyer... Any interest if i lowered the price to $1200? If not its cool...


No thanks I want everything together I don't want to have to buy stuff seperate


Stuffdeer;877143 said:


> Why don't you just put a mount for your current plow on the 2500. Then you have a back-up, and if worst comes to worse when you need another plow truck, all you need is the plow.


thought about it but by the time you buy the mount wiring etc its just worth it to get the blade also. Also I was trying to get more work so I could get the second truck out working also but I don't no if its going to happen


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

looks good man. this truck is all over facebook. but these are the best trucks made. love the 6.0. i have the baby 350


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

AGM Inc.;877496 said:


> looks good man. this truck is all over facebook. but these are the best trucks made. love the 6.0. i have the baby 350


haha, yeah it is. Thanks I love it


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Whelen responder on new truck




























switch setup


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

deere615;882897 said:


> Whelen responder on new truck


This makes me


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Stik208;883391 said:


> This makes me


wait until you see my blue truck ou'll be


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Added timbrens of front and back. Have to go back and take that spacer out of the back though because they sit on the frame and it rides real rough in the back.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice strobe, did you wire it to the switch inside? I did the same with my strobe, but just wired it right in to the cargo lamp. Makes it really easy for anybody else that wants to wire up a strobe. Plus it makes it really easy to see if you have the cargo lamp on when plowing.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ProLawn Outdoor;903461 said:


> Nice strobe, did you wire it to the switch inside? I did the same with my strobe, but just wired it right in to the cargo lamp. Makes it really easy for anybody else that wants to wire up a strobe. Plus it makes it really easy to see if you have the cargo lamp on when plowing.


thanks yes its wired to the swich posted in the last picture not the cargo lamp. I want them on seperate switches.If I just need my cargo lamp on I dont want my whelen on also


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

turn your torsion bars a little man.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EGLC;904808 said:


> turn your torsion bars a little man.


I will see what the new plow does if I have to I turn them up in the winter but thats the point of the timbrens. Cranking those bars cause premature front end wear. Thats why I like the timbrens


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

What are you putting on the front of the HD?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

deere615;904986 said:


> I will see what the new plow does if I have to I turn them up in the winter but thats the point of the timbrens. Cranking those bars cause premature front end wear. Thats why I like the timbrens


they actually dont put as much extra wear as you may think.......a know quite a few guys with 60k+++ miles on their trucks since turning up the bars and have had zero problems.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

EGLC;905172 said:


> they actually dont put as much extra wear as you may think.......a know quite a few guys with 60k+++ miles on their trucks since turning up the bars and have had zero problems.


That is correct!!!!

I had 100K+ on my 02 and never had a problem!!!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

the light bar looks nice, but why didnt you mount it on the back rack?


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking Good So Far.


Getting Harder and Harder to Find Those Classic Edition Chevys and Gmcs.



Nick


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

mkwl;905154 said:


> What are you putting on the front of the HD?


you will see soon


EGLC;905172 said:


> they actually dont put as much extra wear as you may think.......a know quite a few guys with 60k+++ miles on their trucks since turning up the bars and have had zero problems.





02DURAMAX;905307 said:


> That is correct!!!!
> 
> I had 100K+ on my 02 and never had a problem!!!


really? Ok I have heard 2-3 turns don't hurt. I might turn them back up on the 1500 as it makes it sit a bit higher and looks nicer. but the 2500hd I think will be fine I will see how it looks with the new plow...


rusty_keg_3;905492 said:


> the light bar looks nice, but why didnt you mount it on the back rack?


thanks, because alot of times I will carry long boards or 40ft ladders and lay them on the rack and strap them done so this way the light bar doesnt get in the way


THE-BOSS-PLOWS;905499 said:


> Looking Good So Far.
> 
> Getting Harder and Harder to Find Those Classic Edition Chevys and Gmcs.
> 
> Nick


yes it is I really like them too. but I like the 03-07 better so it was a bit easier to find a decent one


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Hurry up and post some pics of what your putting on the 2500!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

born2farm;906712 said:


> Hurry up and post some pics of what your putting on the 2500!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its not going to be put on for at least another week:yow!:


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

deere615;906782 said:


> Its not going to be put on for at least another week:yow!:


At least give me a hint. I got my guesses that your goin yellow again but who knows. You going to have enough work to keep two trucks busy?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

born2farm;906795 said:


> At least give me a hint. I got my guesses that your goin yellow again but who knows. You going to have enough work to keep two trucks busy?


If I can land a few more accounts both trucks will have a nice route. But as of now I have a very busy route for 1 truck


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well thats good to hear. I tried to narrow my service area down this year by doing direct mailings instead of paper adds but I didnt get many calls so I am going to put an add in the paper this week. I have about a half full route for the quad so depending on how much work I get yet I will probably stick my employee on the quad and I will sub with my dad in the skid and pusher to keep some money coming in. Planning on putting a new clutch and stuff in my truck to set it up for a plow next year. Buying a newer truck before college and will be leaving my plow truck at home for dad to cover my accounts with.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Are you getting a snow Dogg on it?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

AndyTblc;906939 said:


> Are you getting a snow Dogg on it?


Just wait and see I am not telling I probably wont get it into the shop till next tuesday depending on whta plow I get


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Added backup lights and a backup alarm to the white truck, wired the alarm to a switch to turn it on/off:





















red is for the alarm, orange for lights blue will be for plow lights and green will be an aux.


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

Love the Chevy man. But do those switches ever get in the way? I am stumped on where to mount my controls for the strobes


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Greenstar lawn;912321 said:


> Love the Chevy man. But do those switches ever get in the way? I am stumped on where to mount my controls for the strobes


Thanks my dad said they would be in the way but my leg never comes close to anything. I am a bit of a shorter guy though lol


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

deere615;913593 said:


> Thanks my dad said they would be in the way but my leg never comes close to anything. I am a bit of a shorter guy though lol


ahh gotcha I am on the taller side and i am contemplating where to put my switches.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I've driven trucks with brake controllers where them switches are and never hit them. My switches and brake controller in my truck are mounted close to that. It'll be fine to mount your box there I would say.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Greenstar lawn;914978 said:


> ahh gotcha I am on the taller side and i am contemplating where to put my switches.


I see all I can say is get in and outta your truck normaly and see where your legs got hats what I did and there is plenty of room


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Figured I would update this reall quick. I added dual redtop optima batteries but I put pictures in my "Picture thread" but a little while back I also put a bigger alternator in and an extreme suty fan clutch














Also picture from yesterdays load-not my trailer though


----------

